

Ask HN: Rate my App Tracku - angkec

We are wrapping up a big revision for the app Tracku. It shows participating friends' locations on iPhone, and we have just added the ability of sharing location marks between friends.<p>The previous version hit the App Store about a month ago. With almost no advertising and being a free app, it now has around 1000 users, most of them are in the U.S(of course), but Singapore scores second. We never understood why Singapore users like it so much, maybe someone has a clue?<p>For a preview of the upcoming version, visit: http://blog.trackuapp.com/post/1092494885/sneak-preview-upcoming-features-in-v2-in-app-store<p>And the current version is at: http://www.trackuapp.com/<p>Thank you!
======
angkec
clickable:

\- preview of upcoming version:
[http://blog.trackuapp.com/post/1092494885/sneak-preview-
upco...](http://blog.trackuapp.com/post/1092494885/sneak-preview-upcoming-
features-in-v2-in-app-store)

\- current version: <http://www.trackuapp.com/>

